# Pay Stubs



## CdnArtyWife (11 Feb 2005)

My husband is attempting to pass all the security questions for registering to get his paystub emailed to him. He knows the answers to all of the security checks except for one. What is a UIC number and how does he find out what it is....his unit?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Dara (11 Feb 2005)

UIC is a unit identifcation code, or something like that, all he has to do is go to his unit's OR and ask for it.  If he has access to the DIN, he can get it from the online address book.


----------



## bdcasey916 (11 Feb 2005)

What is the site I can go to so I can register for this?


----------



## CdnArtyWife (11 Feb 2005)

bdcasey916:
So a search of the DIN for EMAA, that is what my hubby did, you should be able to find it pretty quick.

Dara:
Thanks, my hubby works just upstairs from his unit OR so I just sent him the info.....maybe he can get that finished today.


----------



## MJP (11 Feb 2005)

Employee member access can be found here.

http://dhrim04.desc.mil.ca/emaa/engraph/login_e.asp


----------



## dw_1984 (12 Feb 2005)

Another way to find your UIC is to look at the Clothe (Tease) the Soldier entitlement list found here http://www.army.gc.ca/Chief_Land_Staff/Clothe_the_soldier/hab/WORD/CTS_Allocation_b.doc

Basically, just search for the unit name and the UIC should appear.


----------



## Avor (15 Jul 2008)

I have never recieved a pay stub from the CF, and I have been in for almost 2 years. This was never a problem untill now that I'm appling for a morage to get my own place. I'm currently on leave, how can I get a pay stub faxed out to me?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (15 Jul 2008)

Have you ever signed into the EMAA web site? Yopu can also go to your Pay Office and have them give you a print out but you should know what you are getting paid and what your deductions are. Its your responsibility after all.


----------



## aesop081 (15 Jul 2008)

Avor said:
			
		

> I have never recieved a pay stub from the CF, and I have been in for almost 2 years. This was never a problem untill now that I'm appling for a morage to get my own place. I'm currently on leave, how can I get a pay stub faxed out to me?



 :

They hav stopped sending stubs out by mail a few years ago.......you go to the EMAA site on the DIN and they are there for you to view & print. Once there you can also set it up so that the system emails them to you at any adress you designate.


----------



## CountDC (15 Jul 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Have you ever signed into the EMAA web site? Yopu can also go to your Pay Office and have them give you a print out but you should know what you are getting paid and what your deductions are. Its your responsibility after all.



Just to clarify - the print out from the pay office will not be a pay statement and may not be acceptable to your financial institution. As for a fax - if the clerk is any good they will not fax it to you as I am betting you have not set up a code word to access your pay info over the phone.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (15 Jul 2008)

True..the print out depends on your institution. So far in my dealings, it has been acceptable.


----------



## Run away gun (15 Jul 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> :
> 
> *They hav stopped sending stubs out by mail a few years ago.......*you go to the EMAA site on the DIN and they are there for you to view & print. Once there you can also set it up so that the system emails them to you at any adress you designate.



Weird I got a pay stub in the mail at work every 2 weeks up to and include mid July.


----------



## aesop081 (15 Jul 2008)

Run away gun said:
			
		

> Weird I got a pay stub in the mail at work every 2 weeks up to and include mid July.



Res or Reg ?

The last pay stub i got was the one announcing that they were stopping that.......

Regardless, 2 years in and no clue where to get his/her paystub......unreal !!


----------



## fire_guy686 (15 Jul 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> :
> 
> They hav stopped sending stubs out by mail a few years ago.......you go to the EMAA site on the DIN and they are there for you to view & print. Once there you can also set it up so that the system emails them to you at any adress you designate.



I still get stubs sent to me in the mail. ???


----------



## aesop081 (15 Jul 2008)

fire_guy686 said:
			
		

> I still get stubs sent to me in the mail. ???


Odd......my last one was clear on the fact that it would be the last one. it even contained the EMAA link.


----------



## fire_guy686 (15 Jul 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Odd......my last one was clear on the fact that it would be the last one. it even contained the EMAA link.



I know. I have an EMAA account and for some reason they still continue to send them to me. It's weird though because some months I get both, some I get one and others I get nothing. Ah well.


----------



## Avor (15 Jul 2008)

Ok, I got it sorted out. I called Wainwright, and they can't fax anything because they need to vierify identity in person, but they can give Esquimalt access to my information, so I can just go to the orderly room down there and get the pay statement I need.

Thanks for the info and help.


----------



## geo (15 Jul 2008)

Avor... get your EMAA account set up so you can look up the info - when you need it


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Jul 2008)

Speaking of pay stubs I just got my end June one today and am still mising my mid July....time to do some asking.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Jul 2008)

Ex-Dragoon, they were having problems with emailing the pay statements.  I just received mine this morning.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Jul 2008)

As well, mine showed up in my Hotmail yesterday.


----------



## aesop081 (16 Jul 2008)

From the EMAA log in page :



> The emailing of Regular Forces pay statements has been resolved. The statements are being emailed in their regular sequence (i.e. the earliest missing statement first). Your second missed statement will be sent to your email tomorrow. These will only be emailed if you have originally requested this option in EMAA. By now, you should have received your first June emailed statement. We appreciate your patience.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Jul 2008)

They were having problems that long?  The only one I was missing was the mid-July.  I could access it on the EMAA page but I couldn't open PDF files on my work computer until today.

Edit to add:  I was mistaken, I didn't have end June either, but then, I wasn't at work and didn't miss it.  8)


----------



## Avor (17 Jul 2008)

I took a look at the EMMA page, it said something about being able to setup over the phone. If I can't, it's only a 45 drive to go get it in person.

I was going to do it today, but I've been busy. The seller accepted my offer, all I have to do is secure the morage and I own this.

http://www.mls.ca/PropertyDetails.aspx?PropertyID=7305387


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Jul 2008)

Avor said:
			
		

> The seller accepted my offer, all I have to do is secure the mortgage and I own this.



In future, always start with a mortgage pre-approval from you bank.  That way you know what your limits are (be careful, they'll try to calculate absolute maximums) and they'll know you're coming back for a final confirmation.


----------



## Avor (17 Jul 2008)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> In future, always start with a mortgage pre-approval from you bank.  That way you know what your limits are (be careful, they'll try to calculate absolute maximums) and they'll know you're coming back for a final confirmation.



I did a pre-aproval back in December, and I checked with the bank again to see if anything had changed. I am $5,000 under the maximum and have a $10,000 down payment. Don't worry please, I did everything right and had plently of help.


----------

